# Turning Space : Where required CBC 11B-304.1



## Keith (Aug 8, 2016)

Is there a particular section in the code that states where turning spaces are required?

Since doors are permitted within the turning space, does the code discuss the minimum size of an accessible room such as a copy room with or without a door?

While a 60 x 60 size room with a door, (with req'd min. clearances), could accommodate a turning space, it does not necessarily allow for the closing of the door while in the room.  Is this addressed anywhere in the code?


----------



## steveray (Aug 9, 2016)

I thought there was an exemption for small employee work areas or storage rooms but I can't think of it now...Typically they would have to be able to enter and exit, but I believe backing is an option, Mark will answer shortly I am sure...


----------



## mark handler (Aug 9, 2016)

Doors are NOT always permitted within the turning space

CBC Section 11B-203.9 Employee work areas. Spaces and elements within employee work areas shall only be required to comply with Sections 11B-206.2.8 (common use circulation paths), 11B-207.1 (accessible means of egress), and 11B-215.3 (fire alarm systems) and shall be designed and constructed so that individuals with disabilities can approach, enter and exit the employee work area.

CBC Section 11B-203.9 Employee workstations. Employee workstations shall be on an accessible route complying with Division 4.  Spaces and elements within employee workstations shall only be required to comply with Sections 11B-207.1 (accessible means of egress), 11B-215.3 (fire alarm systems), 11B-302 (floor surfaces), 11B303 (Changes of level), and 11B-404.2.3 (clear width at doors). Common use circulation paths within employee workstations shall comply with Section 11B-206.2.8. (accessible routes).

*A copy room is a common use area and NOT an Employee workstation, so must have a turning space. 
*
CBC Section 202 Definitions.  Employee Work Area: All or any portion of a space used only by employees and only for work. Corridors, toilet rooms, kitchenettes and break rooms are not employee work areas.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 9, 2016)

As usual, clear and succinct (spelling!).


----------

